# National Field groupings . . .



## fibonacci4u (Jun 11, 2002)

My friend and I are going to PA for the outdoor nationals. We would like to shoot together, but we are not sure how the groups are assigned. So, could someone offer some insight on the group construction? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm not exactly sure how the first day is grouped but you will be grouped with others shooting in your division. They may put people into groups in the order that they are registered. After the first day, you will be grouped according to your score within your division. If you want to shoot with your buddy, I would suggest you register in the same division at exactly the same time or you can shoot equal scores during the week.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Mike has it pretty well right. I do remember that last time at Mechanicsburg we didn't get grouped by scores until after the animal round was shot since that's the first one that really counts unless you're Jesse and shot a 560.:wink:


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> Mike has it pretty well right. I do remember that last time at Mechanicsburg we didn't get grouped by scores until after the animal round was shot since that's the first one that really counts unless you're Jesse and shot a 560.:wink:


That's because the first 2 days may or may not count .The only days you must be there for is Fri, sat, & sun.


----------



## fibonacci4u (Jun 11, 2002)

Is a shooting chair an appropriate piece of gear?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

You bet..... I know I'll have mine regardless, so you won't be alone....IMO, that's just basic gear now....Lots of them showing up a spot shoots nowdays....


----------



## RecurveDad (Mar 9, 2012)

Shooting chair?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Yes, shooting chair/stool whatever you want to call it. It's the greatest thing since sliced bread IMO. If you're one of the guys in a group who can shoot your four arrows in less than a minute and then run to the target like lemmings going over a cliff, you really don't need one. I do......I'm there to take my time and enjoy the day.


----------



## RecurveDad (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh - OK...

I am taking a cub so I am thinking what - 22 to 27 seconds per target???


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

RecurveDad said:


> Oh - OK...
> 
> I am taking a cub so I am thinking what - 22 to 27 seconds per target???


 Yep, max


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

So if I decide to shoot Nationals how long do you think it will take to shoot a round?? I would expect Fri/Sat/Sun would take longer??


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

RatherBArchery said:


> So if I decide to shoot Nationals how long do you think it will take to shoot a round?? I would expect Fri/Sat/Sun would take longer??


The ranges are set up to shoot 4 across on most all targets. Depends on the shooters. if they shoot 4 , then maybe 4hrs. if not , longer


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Mechanicsburg is a some what local course for me and have shot there a few times just thought the rounds would go SLOW because of it being Nationals. 
Our State Field shoot will be the weekend before and that usually takes 4-5 hours for a round. Not sure why just thought shooting at Nat's would be longer wait times at the cylinders??


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

In 2009, I seem to remember being done each day by 2:00 pm. Of course, the animal round on Friday will go much quicker.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Can't see anyone getting grouped together with a buddy unless you get lucky and just get drawn together. I shot with a buddy on day 1 but that was pure luck. 

Day 2 we shot with peers also. 

Day 3 I shot with my roomy and two others I knew but that's because we were all within one point of each other after two days. 

Day 4 I again shot with my roomy and another friend again because of our scores. 

Day 5 nobody I knew was in my group. 

I personally enjoyed shooting with different people then the people I always shoot with. 

As for the time it takes to shoot the round. Day one was probably the longest day and had the most back ups. But I think that had more to do with the ranges we shot that day. We were done everyday by 1:30 or so. It didn't take any longer to shoot each day then any normal shoot. It was actually faster then some of the shoots I have been to. There are NO breaks and you WILL be pushed along if your in a slow group that's for sure. There will be no long 3D type waits at targets which is a great thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

for those who have not shoot there before, this is the Augusta of archery


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

brtesite said:


> for those who have not shoot there before, this is the Augusta of archery


The club is great and the ranges are great. But I don't know if I would clump them in with Augusta. That place is on a whole other level. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Kade said:


> The club is great and the ranges are great. But I don't know if I would clump them in with Augusta. That place is on a whole other level.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 hey , what do you expect. this is archery, but it will be the best you will ever shoot.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Kade said:


> There are NO breaks and you WILL be pushed along if your in a slow group that's for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I'm ever put in the position where I am being pushed like I was at Mechanicsburg three years ago, I'll probably be wearing an orange jump suit and flip flops. When there's food on the range, and we stop to eat a ham sandwich and get something to drink, and the range attendant comes over and stands with his arms folded and stares at you the whole time you're trying to eat, that's ridiculous. And on Friday when we were shooting animals, I let two arrows down on the last two targets, one two times. Feedback is around 85% facial and the range guy looked like he was going to have a stroke...... never again. I have never shot fast, nor will I ever, If i'm holding someone up, Shoot thru..No problem.... Give me a reasonable time to have the score cards in and then leave me the hell alone. I can promise I will remind my large Yankee brother from West Seneca of the bad situations we had last time around..


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

My comments are NOT related to your experience. I should have phrased it different.

You will have NO BREAK as in it isn't like shooting at the local shoot on the weekend when guys will relax for a 1/2-1 hour between halfs, which I hate anyway. But you don't get breaks at big indoor shoots either. I take food with me on the range. If you need a drink and a snack, run in and grab it and get moving. 

As for being moved along. I didn't get pushed like some have complained about, and I FS. I was out there to shoot Nationals not the local weekend fling. It's a different shoot and your out there with 700 others not 20. Your not out for a leisure stroll with the guys for the day. 

I think most would rather have 1 person complain about being "pushed" compared to the 50 people that would have complained about taking forever if it was the other way around. 1-50 odds is much better. 

You don't need to "shoot fast". Shoot at the same pace, it's all the other stuff that you weed out to pick up your time.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

I thought there was a 5 hr time limit per 28 target round


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

2413gary said:


> I thought there was a 5 hr time limit per 28 target round


 The time is set by the tourny chair.If you shoot 4 across like you can here, the time will be shorter even if you want to shoot at your own pace. It is just that the shooters are not used to doing that because I don't think that there is any place that is set up to do that. Unc gus is right that the range monitors should not have been eyeballing him if he took a couple of extra minutes .
Just remember that they are volunteers & probably misunderstood when they were told to just keep every one moving along. 
I know that the majority of the archers enjoyed getting off the range between 12:30 - 2:00 instead of 4:00-5:00.
If it is hot, so will you.


----------

